
So you think you know Go? - gotzmann
https://medium.com/@gotzmann/so-you-think-you-know-go-c5164b0d0511
======
mwindow
Not sure what the article indents to show, those "surprises" are the expected
behaviour of `append` on slices.

~~~
Memosyne
Yeah, this is a pretty bad article and telling the reader to figure out the
"surprises" for themselves with no further explanation is just borderline
trolling. Seriously, if you don't understand how slices work you shouldn't be
claiming to "know Go".

~~~
gotzmann
In reality many programmers do not think much about how slices really work and
got stuck with many gotchas from the mentioned quizzes.

~~~
Memosyne
If they're claiming to know the language when they actually don't then they
are being fraudulent. How do these people manage to ship any real Go software
without understanding basic language constructs? Are you next going to tell me
that they don't understand interfaces or type embedding? I would appreciate
your article more if you titled it something like "Learning about Go slices"
instead of something so clearly click-bait.

